# picked up this nice camaro



## militarymonark (Aug 14, 2010)

its been 8 years since my last garage sale find, nothing real special but surprised how well it rides I might have to hold on to it, anyone have a head light bezel that goes on it.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 16, 2010)

MAN! I think Harvey (brassbusterpc) might have had a similar tank and headlight. You will find suitable replacement headlights on tanks from Huffy Corvairs, Thunderbirds, Camaros, and Eldorados. There are a few others out there I'm sure, but thats what I know of. Nice find! Mens Camaros are few and far between.


----------

